# grafikkarte für bf3



## bf3grakar (19. Juni 2012)

*grafikkarte für bf3*

Ich brauche eine Grafikkarte die nicht extreme gut sein muss, aber trotzdem leistungsstark genug ist um Bf3 zu spielen...
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/untitledqehszkmb4l.png <--- ein paar infos zu meinem pc ( ich weiß nicht ob das reicht).
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2012)

Also, kommt drauf an, was Du ausgeben kannst und willst, und ob es UNBEDINGT die allerhöchste Detailsstufe sein muss, denn bei Battlefield 3 gibt es einen "Ultra"-Modus, der eher dafür da ist, um zu zeigen, was das Spiel technisch schafft - dafür braucht man an sich eine Karte um die 300€. Beim Spielen sieht "ultra" aber an sich nicht wirklich sichtbar besser aus als "nur" hohe Details, für die aber schon eine günstigere Karte reicht. 

Auch wichtig: was für ein Netzteil hast Du?

Grundsätzlich kannst Du BF3 ab einer AMD 6850 (110€) schon ganz gut spielen, das reicht dann halt nicht für maximale Details. Danach folgt die AMD 6870 (140€), dann die Nvidia GTX 560 Ti (170-180€), dann die AMD 7850 (210€)...


----------



## bf3grakar (19. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, kommt drauf an, was Du ausgeben kannst und willst, und ob es UNBEDINGT die allerhöchste Detailsstufe sein muss, denn bei Battlefield 3 gibt es einen "Ultra"-Modus, der eher dafür da ist, um zu zeigen, was das Spiel technisch schafft - dafür braucht man an sich eine Karte um die 300€. Beim Spielen sieht "ultra" aber an sich nicht wirklich sichtbar besser aus als "nur" hohe Details, für die aber schon eine günstigere Karte reicht.
> 
> Auch wichtig: was für ein Netzteil hast Du?
> 
> Grundsätzlich kannst Du BF3 ab einer AMD 6850 (110€) schon ganz gut spielen, das reicht dann halt nicht für maximale Details. Danach folgt die AMD 6870 (140€), dann die Nvidia GTX 560 Ti (170-180€), dann die AMD 7850 (210€)...


 
die Grafikkarte die ich mir vorstelle ist nicht teurer als 40€ aber trotzdem genug für bf3...


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2012)

Äh, "40", wie in "Ali Baba und die 40 Räuber", oder war das ein Tippfehler?

Für 50€ kannst du manchmal eine gebrauchte HD5770 ersteigern (oder mal im Superbekanntenkreis umhören). 
Wenn du die Auflösung auf 1680x1050 beschränkst, packt die HD5770, gerade noch, "maximale Details" (mit abgeschaltetem Anti-Aliasing). 
Günstiger an eine BF3 taugliche Karte zu kommen, geht fast gar nicht. 

Natürlich könntest du die Auflösung noch weiter reduzieren. Auf 1024x768 läuft vlt sogar noch die G210...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2012)

Für 40€ kriegst Du echt nichts, außer vlt gebraucht. Je nach dem, was für ein Netzteil Du hast, musst Du allein für ein neues Netzteil mind 40€ rechnen ^^


----------



## bf3grakar (22. Juni 2012)

ja aber wenn ich euch ein bild vom CPU und GPU zeige hilft euch das mein Netzteil zu finden? um dann eben 50€ fürs Netzteil zu sparen? und dann vl auch bei ebay eine zu suchen...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2012)

Das Netzteil kannst Du nur rausfinden, indem Du am Netzteil nachsiehst. Manchmal steht das hinten auf dem Netzteil drauf, also da, wo das Stromkabel drankommt - besser wäre aber: PC aufmachen und die Seite des Netzteils begutachten, da stehen oft mehr Details. Falls DU nicht weißt, wie man das Netzteil findet: das Netzteil ist halt der "Kasten", der innen im PC auf der gleichen Höhe ist, wo auch das Stromkabel drankommt. Das kann man nicht übersehen


----------



## bf3grakar (22. Juni 2012)

und welche Informationen wären dort wichtig?
danke für die hilfe


----------



## bf3grakar (23. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Netzteil kannst Du nur rausfinden, indem Du am Netzteil nachsiehst. Manchmal steht das hinten auf dem Netzteil drauf, also da, wo das Stromkabel drankommt - besser wäre aber: PC aufmachen und die Seite des Netzteils begutachten, da stehen oft mehr Details. Falls DU nicht weißt, wie man das Netzteil findet: das Netzteil ist halt der "Kasten", der innen im PC auf der gleichen Höhe ist, wo auch das Stromkabel drankommt. Das kann man nicht übersehen


 
und welche infos würde ich dort finden?


----------



## svd (23. Juni 2012)

Ein guter Anfang wäre zumindest der Name des Herstellers und eine Modellbezeichnung.

Besser noch eine Tabelle, die anzeigt, wieviel Ampere die 12 Volt Schienen bringen können. 
Da steht dann neben- oder untereinander irgendwas mit 12V und zB 18A.

Und als groben Richtwert natürlich die nominelle Gesamtleistung des Netzteils, also zB 500W.

In diesem Netzteil Special von Anfang des Jahres siehst du ein Beispiel für einen aussagekräftigen Aufkleber.


----------



## bf3grakar (24. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob da die benötigten Informationen stehen: HP Pavilion p6600 Desktop PC series Weil ich mich nicht so wirklich sicher fühle das ding auf zu machen...


----------



## tapferertoaser (24. Juni 2012)

bf3grakar schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob da die benötigten Informationen stehen: HP Pavilion p6600 Desktop PC series Weil ich mich nicht so wirklich sicher fühle das ding auf zu machen...


 
Dann mal die an dieser Stelle berechtigt Frage, wie willst du dann die Grafikkarte einabauen ?
Und was hast du überhaupt für eine im Sinn ein Link wäre etwas hilfreicher.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2012)

Den PC musst Du doch sowieso aufmachen, wenn Du da eine neue Grafikkarte oder so einbauen willst ^^ 

Auf der Website steht was von 300 Watt, das recht leider nur mit Glück für eine Karte wie die AMD 6770 oder evlt. auch 6850. Bei ner 6870 würd ich mich festlegen, dass es schon nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## bf3grakar (24. Juni 2012)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Dann mal die an dieser Stelle berechtigt Frage, wie willst du dann die Grafikkarte einabauen ?
> Und was hast du überhaupt für eine im Sinn ein Link wäre etwas hilfreicher.


 
Einbauen wird nicht zu schwer sein... 
Ich werde mich am Montag anfangen am Computergeschäft am Ort zu beraten welche Grafikkarte gut zu meinem Pc passt, aber dazu brauche ich halt wichtige Informationen damit ich die richtige erwische die zu meinem Netzteil passt


----------



## bf3grakar (24. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Den PC musst Du doch sowieso aufmachen, wenn Du da eine neue Grafikkarte oder so einbauen willst ^^
> 
> Auf der Website steht was von 300 Watt, das recht leider nur mit Glück für eine Karte wie die AMD 6770 oder evlt. auch 6850. Bei ner 6870 würd ich mich festlegen, dass es schon nicht mehr reicht.


 
Ich werde den Pc heute dann mal auf machen und das Schild fotografieren... 
Ich würde gerne das Netzteil drinnen behalten wenn es möglich ist...
Sonst wenn es sein muss nehme ich mir auch ein anderes netzt teil her.



ok was sagt ihr zu: http://www.microstore.it/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=+Sharkoon+SHA450-12EUP
und http://www.microstore.it/advanced_s...abfa7b72a73349&keywords=ASUS+ENGTX560+DCII+OC


----------



## bf3grakar (26. Juni 2012)

ich habe mir jetzt Sharkoon SHA450-12EUP 450W ATX 12V - Microstore Onlineshop 
und Asus GF ENGTX560 DCII OC/2DI/1GD5 - Microstore Onlineshop gekauft 
ich hoffe das packt mein pc


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. Juni 2012)

bf3grakar schrieb:


> ich habe mir jetzt Sharkoon SHA450-12EUP 450W ATX 12V - Microstore Onlineshop
> und Asus GF ENGTX560 DCII OC/2DI/1GD5 - Microstore Onlineshop gekauft
> ich hoffe das packt mein pc



Du solltest vielleicht mehr auf die erfahrenen Nutzer hören, wenn sie dir was empfehlen. 
Du hättest mit anderer Hardware locker 60 Euro gespart und die gleiche bzw. sogar minimal mehr Leistung gehabt...


----------



## bf3grakar (26. Juni 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht mehr auf die erfahrenen Nutzer hören, wenn sie dir was empfehlen.
> Du hättest mit anderer Hardware locker 60 Euro gespart und die gleiche bzw. sogar minimal mehr Leistung gehabt...


 
und was hättest du mir empfohlen?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2012)

Naja, das ist schon okay - man hätte halt für ein bisschen mehr die AMD 7850 bekommen, die wiederum braucht weniger Strom, so dass das 450W-Netzteil in jedem Falle reicht.,

Ich hoffe nur, dass Netzteil und Karte in Dein Gehäuse passen, denn bei so Fertig-PCs von Dell oder HP usw. gibt es manchmal spezielle Netzteile, und da das Gehäuse offenbar auch sehr klein ist, KÖNNTE es eng werden wegen der Kartenlänge. Aber beides wirst Du ja sehen.


----------



## svd (26. Juni 2012)

Weia, für ein wenig über 200€ hättest du mindestens eine GTX560*Ti* oder HD7850 bekommen... 
du hast, ohne Versandkosten, ca. 40€ mehr als notwendig zahlen müssen. 

Das Netzteil ist wahrscheinlich okay, aber zB. auch das Thermaltake Hamburg hätte, für den Preis, gleiches oder etwas mehr geleistet.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2012)

Achm das ist keine "Ti" ? Dann isses ein Fehlkauf, denn selbst die AMD 6870 für 140€ schon besser, wobei die oben genannte ja übertaktet ist, aber trotzdem ist die viel zu lahm für den Preis - UND die braucht mehr Strom als sogar eine GTX 560 Ti - das kann am Ende dann sogar mit dem 450W-Netzteil eng werden...


----------



## bf3grakar (26. Juni 2012)

Und was bedeutet das für mich? Soll ich das alles wieder abbestellen? Wird es nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2012)

Die Karte ist halt an sich 50€ zu teuer für die Leistung. Das Netzteil kann reichen, aber das musst Du dann mal testen. ZUrückschicken kann man die Karte ja immer noch.


----------



## bf3grakar (27. Juni 2012)

ich habe die Empfehlungen leider von einem 2.klassigem Computerfans befolgt und die beiden teile bestellt...^^
also kann es sein das die 450W des Netzteils nicht reichen 
und/oder dass der tower zu klein ist und ich mir einen neuen holen muss?
danke soweit für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Tower kann ich nicht sagen, da es ein Komplett-PC ist und es kein Gehäuse ist, dessen "Namen" man kennt und nachschauen kann, wieviel PLatz darin ist.


Die 450W sollten trotzdem reichen, aber falls der PC nicht anspringt oder beim Spielen ausgeht, dann reicht es nicht ganz.


----------



## svd (27. Juni 2012)

Der Sauerlandboy hatte dieses Netzteil mal in Verbindung mit einer GTX460 1GB. (Hat er die nicht kürzlich ersetzt?)
Vlt. kannst du ja höflich fragen, wie zufrieden er damit war.

Allerdings, wenn du die Grafikkarte zurückschickst, ginge das Netzteil ja recht einfach im gleichen Karton mit...


----------



## Zocker15xD (28. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Achm das ist keine "Ti" ? Dann isses ein Fehlkauf, denn selbst die AMD 6870 für 140€ schon besser, wobei die oben genannte ja übertaktet ist, aber trotzdem ist die viel zu lahm für den Preis - UND die braucht mehr Strom als sogar eine GTX 560 Ti - das kann am Ende dann sogar mit dem 450W-Netzteil eng werden...


 
Genau das meinte ich ja...  Heißt ja nicht, dass die 560 eine schlechte Karte ist, aber man hätte für weniger Geld mehr beokmmen. Immerhin ist die Version vom Fragesteller übertaktet^^. Macht den Preis aber nicht gerechtfertigt...


----------

